# jak macie zabezpieczone swoje gentoo

## daxxx

jak macie zabezpieczone swoje gentoo

----------

## Gogiel

Ja plytke z Gentoo trzymam w plastikowym pudelku.

----------

## BeteNoire

Moja leży razem z innymi małymi livecd (sysrescue, r.i.p, ubcd...) - na przyciętej do rozmiaru mini-cd podstawce cake'a z 10-ciu płyt (prawdopodobnie esperanza).

Gentoo stacjonarne zabezpieczam nie wpuszczając do pokoju nikogo, kto zna się na linuksie bardziej niż ja.

Za to siebie przed utratą Gentoo zabezpieczam robiąc kopie zapasowe, zwane bekapem (BKP).

----------

## tuniek

A mnie się udało wcisnąć jednego czy tam dwa genciaki do pokoju z klimą i alarmem ...  :Smile:  A tak poważnie to pytasz chyba o zabezpieczenia systemowe?  :Smile: 

/ale najlepeiej to zabezpieczyłem jedną stację ze starym pentiumem z malunim numerkiem ... po tym jak go ogromnie długo instalowałem i ogromnie mało używałem ...  wyłączyłem wtyczkę prądową ... i teraz sobie stoi jako nowa dystrybucja którą roboczo nazywam PZN (nie mylić ze związkiem) "prawie że  niezdobywalna" ... albo "nie zdobywalna"  /

----------

## _troll_

 *daxxx wrote:*   

> jak macie zabezpieczone swoje gentoo

 nauczylem z niego korzystam bliskich... nie na koncie root'a... uznaje, ze bylo to skuteczne.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Kajan

Podręcznik bezpieczeństwa Gentoo.

----------

## arach

Niemożność logowania sie na konto root-a bezposrednio (czy to lokalnie, czy przez ssh), dostep do konta root tylko przez su. Przesuniecie sshd na inny port, wyłączone sudo, wylogowywanie sie jak odchodze od kompa i....to by bylo na tyle.

----------

## qermit

[dom]

desktop - stoi w moim pokoju  :Evil or Very Mad:  , wyłączone wszystkie demony - pozostało ssh , na dodatek stoi z fajerłolem z poblokowanymi portami.

rołter (fobi za fajerłola) - tu nie ma kompletnie nic, jest tylko serwer www widziany od wewnątrz (mam taką nadzieję), a na serwerze statystyki połączeń i jakieś logi.

[pozadomem]

-serwer1 (stoi w sieci wewnętrzenej) - praktycznie nie zabezpieczony, robi za serwer profilów mobilnych, poza sambą jest serwer ssh na egzotycznym porcie, a na ssh może się zalogować tylko jedna osoba (czyli ja)

-serwer2 (platforma testowa na zewnętrznym ip)

*serwer pocztowy z uwierzytelnieniem w środowisku chrootowalnym

*ssh na egzotycznym porcie, root tylko z su

*www+suphp

*reszta demonów nzsłuchuje tylko na 127.0.0.1

----------

## Eeeyeore

W pracy to tak podlug podrecznika, zabezpiecza router, jak bozia przykazala w podreczniku + pare dodatkow

W domu - brak internetu i niestyty nic nie zabezpiecza przed moja glupota.

I to jest problem trzeba bedzie u kogos reklamacje zlozyc.

W koncu ma byc idiotoodporny -> TAK czy NIE   :Question: 

----------

## Gabrys

Ja mam takie zabezpieczenie, że żeby je złamać, to trzeba przyjść do mnie wybrać ze stosika jakieś LiveCD, odpalić je, zamontować rootfs i zmienić pliczek /etc/passwd, czyli zabezpieczenie hasłem. Jakoś nie stwierdziłem potrzeby tworzenia paranoidalnych zabezpieczeń, bo system ma być szybki, a dane, które ktoś mógłby wykrać są nic nie warte. Jeśli chodzi o resztę, to ufam architekturze systemu operacyjnego.

Jeszcze jedno: nie da się u mnie sendmailem przez emacs, bo nie mam sendmaila  :Razz: . Ogólnie nie udostępniam usług.

----------

## chojny

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Jeszcze jedno: nie da się u mnie sendmailem przez emacs, bo nie mam sendmaila . Ogólnie nie udostępniam usług.

 

a nie emacsem przez sendmail? :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Słusznie, miałem to na myśli  :Wink: .

----------

## BeteNoire

Taaa... Klasyka, potrójna ściana ognia Tak właśnie mam zabezpieczone swoje Gentoo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Taaa... Klasyka, potrójna ściana ognia Tak właśnie mam zabezpieczone swoje Gentoo    

 

Spoko   :Wink:  nie znałem nawet tego sposobu   :Surprised: 

Moje Gento zabezpiecza ogień piekielny z zakrzywieniem czasoprzestrzennym, można tu trafić, jednak powrotne pakiety mogą mieć problemy  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Właśnie robiąc porządki na dysku obejrzałem po raz kolejny ten fragment filmu. Potem zaglądam na forum, a tam jak zabezpieczasz swoje Gentoo.  :Laughing: 

----------

## arsen

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja plytke z Gentoo trzymam w plastikowym pudelku.
> 
> 

 

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moja leży razem z innymi małymi livecd (sysrescue, r.i.p, ubcd...) - na przyciętej do rozmiaru mini-cd podstawce cake'a z 10-ciu płyt (prawdopodobnie esperanza).
> 
> Gentoo stacjonarne zabezpieczam nie wpuszczając do pokoju nikogo, kto zna się na linuksie bardziej niż ja.
> ...

 

Panowie, jak nie macie nic ciekawego do powiedzenia to nie zabierajcie głosu. postcount++ evil.

----------

